# Starting out....



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is my first set up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You may be starting out but that looks like comprehensive useful kit. Enjoy your coffee adventure and keep us posted on how you progress.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

haha..that didn't take long...better open a book on how long before upgraditus sets in


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

You know me.... Won't be long!!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice starter setup



bubbajvegas said:


> haha..that didn't take long...better open a book on how long before upgraditus sets in


I was thinking the same when I saw the starter kit. Dont try to fight the urge .... feed it


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking good - nice and tidy too!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I think you may surprise yourself with that lot, not saying you won't have a few hiccups but when your on point well your gonna get some good tasting shots.

Get involved and post your findings up as you'll get nudges in the right direction if slightly off and or confused there are people on here who will help and you will get to that better shot quicker.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> haha..that didn't take long...better open a book on how long before upgraditus sets in


Where you been hiding BUBBA , not seen much of you on the forum lately.


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

A huge 'thank you' to @coffeechap for helping me get sorted and for all the advice. ?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Where you been hiding BUBBA , not seen much of you on the forum lately.


ahh ya know...here and there...generally smoking 

look stove plenty good advice being dished out around here ?


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

bubbajvegas said:


> ahh ya know...here and there...generally smoking
> 
> look stove plenty good advice being dished out around here


If drinking coffee ages you that much... I'm stopping before I get started!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

c10cko said:


> If drinking coffee ages you that much... I'm stopping before I get started!!


haha...thought I'd get it in before daves meet with you


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

bubbajvegas said:


> haha...thought I'd get it in before daves meet with you


LMFAO!! Funnily enough, you have beaten him to it! Lol


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is what it does to you


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Haven't lit my pipes in ages. I need to restart that hobby.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Was that your old grinder on the right?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

wow c10cko great first set up! am so excited for you







:good:


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Great starter set up









And your pearly white grout is worthy of a mention too!


----------

